# Timothy or orchard grass pellets



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone feed timothy or orchard grass pellets? I do feed alfalfa pellets with the grain, but I feed grass hay, and it's pretty good stuff, but was wondering what the benefits would be to add a little bit of timothy or orchard grass pellets. A lady at the feed store thought it was essential, she said that's all she feeds her goats. She didn't work there but she was a little over the top if ya know what I mean. She wasn't impressed with what I'm feeding, and pretty much made me feel like I wasn't doing enough... I don't buy that because I have a healthy herd, so I figured I'd ask on here to see if anyone else feeds the same way.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are feeding grass hay and alfalfa pellets, I see no point in the grass pellets.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's what I thought, just checking. It would be a good source I'm thinking if I wasn't feeding hay.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks by the way


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The grass pellets would be bringing down the protein amount from the alfalfa if you mixed them. Great that her feeding program is working for her but certainly it isn't for everyone. If your goats are healthy, then don't fix what ain't broke.

Never hurts to look into things and ask questions though.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Now that I didn't know.. Hmmm interesting... Yep, I won't mess with things, they are all happy and healthy, not to mention some are preggers


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Aug 28, 2012)

I do feed timothy and orchard pellets, but I feed it instead of hay. My goats are out on pretty good pasture 12 hours a day. I night pen them to protect against predators. Instead of putting a hay rack in there and seeing a bunch of hay get wasted, they all get a good serving of hay pellets at bedtime. Gives them enough cud to chew all night and they wake up hungry ready to get on the pasture. They are in good condition on this plan. So, that's how I choose to use them. I like how there is no waste as opposed to hay. But if you are feeding hay and happy with your management there is no reason you need to add these pellets. Sometimes they can be useful instead of hay or instead of some of the hay you feed. I also feed them on the stand to goats who are too fat for grain or to does I am trying to dry off.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If your goats are healthy no need to change anything. The alfalfa pellets should help bring up the needed stuff lacking in the grass hay so you should be good. 

When I buy hay mine prefer orchard grass to timothy so IF I were to choose a pelleted one I would do the Orchard. They both generally run about the same protein at 8% but that would flucluate by time harvested and grower.


----------

